# b13 transmission



## B13dude (Sep 7, 2007)

the deal is that there is a 95+ sentra that wants to be converted from auto to manual. and ive got an extra transmission in a junked car a b13 to be exact. i want to know if the b13 transmission mount will work on the b14 and the b13's shift linkage with shifter match to the b14. or will those parts have to be acquired for that b14 model?


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

B13dude said:


> the deal is that there is a 95+ sentra that wants to be converted from auto to manual. and ive got an extra transmission in a junked car a b13 to be exact. i want to know if the b13 transmission mount will work on the b14 and the b13's shift linkage with shifter match to the b14. or will those parts have to be acquired for that b14 model?


The transmission bolts up, you need to switch the speedo sensor with the b14 one. Also, the b13 trans needs to have the holes drilled in it for the crank angle sensor on the front of the transmission. Other than that it will work. The shift linkage im not to sure about, i used all b14 parts.


----------

